# Lucino Grille???



## Guest (Jul 27, 2002)

Anyone have any connections to get a Lucino Grille as seen in the pic on this website.......thanks eric......sorry to make a link your site if you mind.......but its the only pic i found with the grille and front looking like i do.

If anyone can get one let me know......how much?? ill probably pay for it b/c i want one really bad!!!!!

http://www.geocities.com/motorcity/1408/

Thanks
Chris
AKA Manytoys


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, if you can find one, it should pop right on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

*uh*

yeah id assume that too........figuring the chasisies are basically the same.........but i need to find one to snap right on!!!!

thanks
chris


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Look like syndicate-bro's.

Ju§tin


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

neah, I don't think it looks like syndicate's. It looks like a 98 style with loose mesh.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Which is what I was about to edit into my post.  I agree looks like the 98 grille as well.

Ju§tin


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*I used to have it.*

I had a Lucino Grille on my car before. I bought it at the dealer in Japan when I went to Japan. and I think it was like $80 and came painted. They do snap right on to US B14.
I wrecked my car and and came back with US grille when my car came back from Bodyshop. lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I'm vacationing in japan. I'm gonna gat a ton of sh*t for my car. LOL 


hell, I'll just get a new car. A Silvia sounds nice.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Japan*

Yeah, Glodmember went to Japan you know... (movie joke) That's the way to get parts there. Travel there, bring a few goodies back... 

By the way, I don't think Lucino grille looked good on my car.. That's why i didn't buy the another Lucino grille next time i was there. Hmmm.. it was back in early 98.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, I can get myself a tractor beam. Oops, don't want to give up the movie to all those losers out there.  J/K


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hehe...great movie! Austin's Fassssshhaa.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

You know what sucks?

<---------this guy wasn't in the movie the whole time. 

I'm changing my avatar to someone who's cooler.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey you're right! I forgot about him....What was his name? Moustapha or something right?

Ju§tin


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mustafa (thanks to austinpowers.com)


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

*uh.......*

Hey.......how about some answers.....not conversation about austin powers.......if i wanted that id make a post about austin powers movie!!!! anyway.......thanks guys


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *man, I'm vacationing in japan. I'm gonna gat a ton of sh*t for my car. LOL
> 
> 
> hell, I'll just get a new car. A Silvia sounds nice. *


hahha, hey, ill give you 80,000$ if you want to pick me up a skyline TT


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *
> 
> hahha, hey, ill give you 80,000$ if you want to pick me up a skyline TT  *


sure if you will pay for a round trip, my silvia and the importing of both cars, it's a deal.


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey manytoys, you got some answers. Carbonblack told you where to get one. I told you that you should just get either syndicate_bro's grille, or just get the 98 sentra grille. The latter of the two is a copy of the lucino one? Or do you want one just for bragging rights to say "oh yeah that grille is JDM."


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

*uh*

Yeah......im not planning on going to japan anytime soon.....anyone here in the states that you know where i can get them......and the 98 grille.......it has the emblem holder in the mesh so it would look dumb without the emblem. i really like the look of the VW abd grille i think it is.....just dark mesh w/ no emblem or a small one offset......but i hate VWs......so anyone here in the states have them or can get one for me??? ........thanks for the help though crono......im just picky!!! sorry!!!

Thanks again,
Chris
AKA Manytoys


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Shit i visiting my family in Mexico a year ago and .. (damn I should not be saying this) we stole one of a what looked to be like a 97 Nissan Lucino in Mexico.. i saw a whole bunch of them down there.. just scoped out the place to this one dealer were they had a nice white one and early in the morning we just went to the dealer and swiped it of the car.. that shit just bolted on to my 200SX .. and mine is a 96


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

*Japan or Mexico???*

Ok........so i gotta goto japan or mexico??.......well i do wanna see the world......but im not going to be able to afford it anytime soon unless i sell my car......which......would nulify the purpose of going!!!........hmmm......are there any dealerships in japan or mexico that might be able to export one??

Thanks Again


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

luvregals: I am an undercover police officer. You are under arrest for violating state and federal ordinance #138 section 2343.34 (Stealing Subcompact car grilles)

You have 24 hours to present yourself to the nearest law enforcement agency. Your miranda rights will be read to you there.

Have a safe and pleasant day.

Officer Dick C. Normus


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

oh shit i got caught up...damn where do i report myself...hahahah........im out of here..


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Negative. Since the crime was committed in Mexico, I am out of jurisdiction.

I can, however, still tip off the Mexican police. Bring me twenty cases of Bacardi 151 and we'll say this never happened...

Corrupt Officer, Dick C. Normus


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ROFL 

[email protected] underdog

dude your hilarious ! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2002)

*HAHAHA*

Good one guys.......i was thinking a lil more then Bacardi......maybe a GTR!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

how about a case of Cazadores.. or Presidente... and some fireworks...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: uh*



Manytoys said:


> *and the 98 grille.......it has the emblem holder in the mesh so it would look dumb without the emblem. *


you can always take your grill, cut out the inside area, and put any kind of mesh in there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

tried it.......metal mesh doesnt cooperate and plastic mesh isnt stiff enough........im going to attempt it again......got a new replacement grille so its alright to screw it up.


----------

